# CR1 Team, or SL, cant decide!!!!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

So they are both EP, I really wanted to try Campag stuff, and I like the yellow better than the blue. I am not too happy this year with the CR1 spread, last year there was no color in the frames, now they slapped on full front end color. Personally my fav was the Limited frameset but they don't even have any left, not to mention it would not be the best choice resale value wise. I just can't decide, at retail the SL is like $5800, and the Team is $8000!? No frame difference other than paint, it is just Record rather than DA and those stupid Fulcrum wheels! Has anyone ridden these bikes with Campy, and if so what are you thoughts?

K


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

I have CR1 2005, I bought the ultegra one, but my dealer credited me the parst because I had campy parts.
But I used to ride on Shimano and I won't go back on shimano.
I am equiped in Chorus but Record have the same feeling . Shitffing is firm from the first use to the last use, Shimano works well but with the time it's less accurate shiftting.
With Campi no worry, remember who invented the derailleur...
Other thing, more esthetical but with Campi no cable free in the middle of the handlebar 
My father use campi for now maybe 20 years he still have first generation of record 9 speed and it still work well.
I don't know why you hesitate with Campi.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

$2200 seems a big margin for Record over DA. If you are not worried about the paintjob, you could get the SL and put on a Record group yourself and end up with a free DA group.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yea, I would get one of the older ones, in the color you like, than put on record, sell the shimano, and still have money left over to buy a nicer race wheelset...


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Actual pricing...*



IUbike said:


> So they are both EP, I really wanted to try Campag stuff, and I like the yellow better than the blue. I am not too happy this year with the CR1 spread, last year there was no color in the frames, now they slapped on full front end color. Personally my fav was the Limited frameset but they don't even have any left, not to mention it would not be the best choice resale value wise. I just can't decide, at retail the SL is like $5800, and the Team is $8000!? No frame difference other than paint, it is just Record rather than DA and those stupid Fulcrum wheels! Has anyone ridden these bikes with Campy, and if so what are you thoughts?
> 
> K


SL is $5K & the Team Issue is $7K - Just for info. The campy bike sure is sweet, but considering all the other $5K Dura-Ace bikes out there, the SL seems like a good deal.

There's always the chorus equipped Equipe @ $4600.00 - I'm having a hard time getting over that yellow front end, though. Still, not much difference between that and the Team Issue - wheels are the biggest down-spec.


----------



## Hello (Oct 27, 2005)

The CR1 Equipe also comes with the CR1 Pro frame, which is 100 grams heavier than the CR1 Team Issue frame.


----------

